# Bracelet Assist?



## The Wrinkly Ninja (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm not even certain if this thread should start here or in wanted, but as I'm unsure as to what I need to know, I'll bash on anyway and hope someone will correct me .

A few years ago, I picked up a rather nice Seiko Titanium from FleaBay. It had previously been sold and returned after a few days and was re-listed. In that time it had gained a small scratch, but no matter - I managed to pick it up for a very reasonable price.. I know little enough about it, bar it has a black face and date window and is of slimline style.

It is marked SEIKO WATER RESISTANT TITANIUM+TITANIUM ALLOY V739-0B20 then R1 in a square 055321

On its return to Seiko UK for a good clean, they couldn't or wouldn't tell me anything about it. I'm pretty sure it was never marketed in the UK and suspect it arrived here from Hong Kong?

Anyway, to cut the story short, I now need an extra bracelet link. The couple I'd taken out to get a nice fit were kindly disposed of by someone who shall remain nameless. The remainder is marked at both ends with the lettering 49S3-Z.I Local jewellers look blank when I ask where or how to get a replacement, so I ask here, is there anyone who could kindly point me to where I might look for or actually obtain the relevant part please?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you tried Cousins? You will have to register before you can start searching.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Assuming this is your watch:










The part number for a spare bracelet link is 49S3MZ-LK2 and Seiko have them in stock in Australia.


----------



## The Wrinkly Ninja (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh wow - service with a smile, eh?

That's the beastie, thanks. As you can see from my post, I tried unsuccessfully to upload an image. The Forum doesn't play like the Simple Machines BB Code I'm used to.

I'll have to have a wee chat with Oz then, by the look of it. I hope they're a bit more forthcoming than their UK counterpart.

Yup, just tried UK and it's discontinued and no stock, so Email has gone to Oz. Let's hope there's more joy there.

Many thanks for the help so far and I'll report back ASAP.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Seiko Oz will not deal with you direct. Go via Smith 'n Smith in Sydney. They can order it for you. Ask for Keith Doherty. Good bloke.


----------



## The Wrinkly Ninja (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes thanks, I've just discovered that. :lol:

They have, however, kindly given me that same supplier, who I have just now contacted.

So, closer ........................ but no cigar, yet.


----------



## The Wrinkly Ninja (Feb 18, 2013)

Whoopee - Items in stock. 2 links + carriage, $AU35. Fine by me. :thumbup:

Would it be too cheeky of me to ask if there's any information about this watch, here or elsewhere? History, when made and where marketed and a rough idea of its original market price?

Not vital, but would be nice to know, as it's obviously travelled a bit.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was made in June 2000 I think....

V739 Ob20 is the model number to Google, the V739 is the movement code and the ob20 is the case ref....

The serial number relates to the production date the 0 is the year, so 1980 or 1990 or 2000 or 2010 , I am guessing 2000 by the style, investigating when the V739 was introduced will help narrow it down more.. The next digit 5 is the 5th month- June.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

The Seiko sales code for this version of V739 0B20 was SLK097(P1).

Try googling that instead. Seiko SLK097 (without the suffix) returns the most results - in czechoslovakian!


----------



## The Wrinkly Ninja (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, that SLK097(P1) reference looks familiar from when I purchased it from Ebay - I'll have to try back in the archives, but I think they're long gone. Thanks for the thoughts, Guys.

I've managed to contact Keith @ Smith'nSmith and 2 new links are now winging their way over here. Looking forward to being able to wear the watch again after some little while.

I'd had it cleaned at Seiko UK within the last 9 months or so, and due to my now mostly sedentary lifestyle (and too much Oxtail Stew) haven't really been able to wear it comfortably since.

I wasn't aware wrists could expand in line with waistlines, but there you go.


----------



## The Wrinkly Ninja (Feb 18, 2013)

Right, final part to the saga.

2 replacement links arrived from Oz today, thanks to Keith @ Smith & Smith. Very professional and prompt service for which I'm most grateful.

Within 5 minutes of dropping thro' the letterbox, I was up in my little office with the link-pin extractor tool I'd picked up from Ebay a while back in anticipation.

Minor hiccup on first attempt, as the extractor pin bent. Quickly replaced and link turned over to align better - ah well, lesson learned.

After that, all plain sailing and re-assembled and pins cinched in securely.

The difference in feel is immediate - whereas before it was just a tad too snug and got uncomfortable after several hours wearing, now it sits perfectly.

So, a big thank you to all concerned for your invaluable assistance to this novice in the field. It's all too easy for established members of Forums to ignore help requests from Newbies, as I well know.

I do therefore appreciate the fact that people bothered to reply in such a helpful manner - I'm certain I'd still be floundering in the dark without this advice and my favourite watch would have been condemned to the drawer. Many thanks all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad you're sorted. A happy conclusion indeed. :yes: I think you ought to at least finish with a wrist shot, though.


----------

